# oil oil and more oil



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey all need some help what kind of oil would work good in a john deere 212 12 hp the old in it is new but it seems alittle thick and what kind of old for a massey harris 20 20 hp thanks 

l'm bringing them to school to get an oil change but need to bring my own oil


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

and what size oil fillter 

thanks


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well the 212 has no oil filter. The Kohler singles seem to realy like 30 weight oil. Every time I have used multi grade oil in mine, it burns right through it quick. BTW most of the old Kohler singles I work on [my two Ingersolls, and my Mom's JD112] seem to take just a little over a qt. Buy a good oil, and keep it changed. If you don;t have an hour meter, change it out when it starts looking dark.

sorry but no help on the MH.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well the 212 has no oil filter. The Kohler singles seem to realy like 30 weight oil. Every time I have used multi grade oil in mine, it burns right through it quick. BTW most of the old Kohler singles I work on [my two Ingersolls, and my Mom's JD112] seem to take just a little over a qt. Buy a good oil, and keep it changed. If you don;t have an hour meter, change it out when it starts looking dark.
> 
> sorry but no help on the MH. *


thanks 444 l ment oil filter for the massey so 10w 30 will work good in it thanks for the help  

next week l will get some pics of the massey at work


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

no I would not use 10w30. I would use streaght 30.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Straight SAE 30 or you can also use 15W-40. Best to go with what the owner's manual calls for.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l got the oil for the 212 but the massey ??????


----------

